# Moving to Germany from UAE



## KseniaUAE

Hello!

I've been living and working in UAE for the last 6 years.
A couple of days ago I got an offer to work in Leipzig, it's not a final job offer itself, it's kind of proposal if I willing to try.
I used to work for that company here in UAE 2 years ago and now they have a vacancy for my qualification in Leipzig. I don't know any details about salary package etc. Moreover, I'm quite comfortable with my current position/salary and company, but living in Europe was always my dream.

As I'm currently divorced and my 7 years old son is living with me and attending local school with British curriculum, I suppose it will be a bit difficult to move for both of us at the same time (we don't have German language skills at all). I can leave my son with his dad for a time being here in UAE until I organize everything for our comfortable life in Germany, but I'm absolutely not impressed by this idea...

So, at this moment I have to decide for myself is it worth to make any efforts for moving to Germany or it will be too complicated as a single parent? The main question of course is a salary range and approximate living wage in Leipzig taking into consideration an international school for my son (which I assume will be private and not cheap) at least for the first academic year and 2 rooms flat.

I would appreciate any help and ideas.
Thank you.


----------



## Nononymous

At age seven your son would be able to adapt and learn German relatively quickly, so could easily attend a local school. It might be more difficult for you to communicate with teachers, depending on their level of English.


----------

